# What's been your favorite cosmetic purchase of 2008?



## user79 (Dec 9, 2008)

What is the ONE item that you purchased this year (makeup, tool, skincare) that you just can't live without now, or you're just sooo glad you finally purchased?

Please list only one item - this could however include a quad or a set palette if it came as one item, for example.


For me it's the Ben Nye Grande Lumiere palette.

List yours! The best of the best for 2008, one item only.


----------



## oracle1 (Dec 9, 2008)

231 brush by MAC (I love this thing)


----------



## banjobama (Dec 9, 2008)

This is hard! But I have to say...

MAC Royal Assets Warm Eyes palette. It's the palette from 2007 but I bought it on Ebay recently.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 9, 2008)

My favorite cosmetic purchase this year was the Shadowy Lady Quad from MAC. I love it so much that I use Smudged Violet and Shadowy Lady a lot.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 9, 2008)

The Black Ore Solar Bits. A little tap w/ the 217 brush goes a long way!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 9, 2008)

Lush's Angels on Bare Skin Cleanser. It has made my skin feel so soft, my boyfriend, however, hates the smell and I'm banned from using it at his house anymore lol.


----------



## Lizzie (Dec 9, 2008)

The 109 brush!


----------



## themacbarbie (Dec 9, 2008)

the 187 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xoxo


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 9, 2008)

stark naked blush!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 9, 2008)

My 187SE brush... I use it everyday, I really love it... it's so soft.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Dec 9, 2008)

Gee, that is difficult! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But the 180 brush stands out a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Directly followed by Stark Naked, Blooming and Petticoat.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 9, 2008)

109 brush


----------



## belle89 (Dec 9, 2008)

MAC Crushed Bougainvillea CCB. 
I <3 it so much. It was the first color I ever used on my cheeks. I didn't get a backup so I'm afraid it'll run out someday, lol.


----------



## airplane_girl (Dec 9, 2008)

the 182 brush...mmmm so soft and applies the mineral makeup really well


----------



## cetati (Dec 9, 2008)

;kajfa Can't choose.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 9, 2008)

*My NARS Galapagos eyeshadow..SOOOO beautiful, and I believe it's a Limited item, which makes it all the more precious to me. It's a smokey shadow with little, tiny gold bits. Although I cannot use it for everyday purposes, it's fantastic for any night makeup, and special occasions!!
*


----------



## n_c (Dec 9, 2008)

Definitely DHC's oil based makeup remover...I cant even begin to tell you how much I love it!!!


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 9, 2008)

Mmmm has to be the Fafi blush fashion frenzy...OMG luv it!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 9, 2008)

Alpha girl beauty powder. It's such a gorgeous colour and brightens my face without being shimmery.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 9, 2008)

Pearlglide liners...only e/l to never smudge on me.


----------



## NatalieMT (Dec 9, 2008)

I think probably the MAC MSF Natural in Light for me. Honestly I can't imagine doing my makeup without it now. SO glad I started buying it, makes my foundation finish a lot lot nicer.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

109 Brush


----------



## yodagirl (Dec 9, 2008)

The entire Cult of Cherry collection lol


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 9, 2008)

MAC: Starked Naked blush

Non-MAC: Kat Von D's Ludwig palette


----------



## Jinni (Dec 9, 2008)

Dior Iridescent Leather Quint

This thing is amazing. I wear it so much.


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 9, 2008)

Magnetic Fields e/s....why didn't I buy like 98303 backups of this?!


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 9, 2008)

Petticoat MSF -- true love!!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 9, 2008)

The 311 brush for fluidline...


----------



## April47 (Dec 9, 2008)

Solar White e/s. I bought 3 so hopefully they will last a while!! 

And for the record I have NEVER bought backups before.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 9, 2008)

All of my mineralize eyeshadows. I love 'em like a fat kid loves cake. They're so sexy!!!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Dec 9, 2008)

oooo.... that is a HARD question. But, I have to agree with you... The Ben Nye Lumiere palette is on the top of my list as well


----------



## alka1 (Dec 9, 2008)

This is too hard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't want to reply because there is no way I could choose just one... I love everything I have bought.

If I have to choose just one.. I have to say it would be my MSF natural. I wear it almost everyday -- alone or with studio fix. I also love my MSF Petticoat and Soft and Gentle.... and my brushes too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i love all my cosmetics purchases of 08! and i can't wait to see what 09 brings


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Dec 9, 2008)

i would have to say out of everything i have bought this year the one thing i use the most is MAC tendertone in Sweet Tooth...i seriously love this thing...kinda wish i would have bought a back up..oh well


----------



## anita22 (Dec 10, 2008)

Viva Glam VI SE lipglass. I love it!

Non-MAC, I'm loving the Fresh Island Reverie palette. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 10, 2008)

The absolute best purchase I made was the Cover FX Primer (Canadian Mineral brand). It's the best foundation primer I've tried. It evens out all the pink and red undertones and makes my skin feel silky smooth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when it comes to MAC it would have to be Up the Amp lipstick. It looks amazing on me and goes with all my purple/blue/pink eyeshadows


----------



## makeupbydeidra (Dec 10, 2008)

My favorite.....is Dollymix blush!


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 10, 2008)

MAC:  I am not sure.. I haven't bought anything really new from them in a long time because my collection is rediculously massive.  I am loving my Liquidlast liners though!  

Non MAC: BeneFit's Lemon-Aid.  How did I EVER live without this??  Bye bye you nasty awful horrific dark circles... I banish thee!!!!!!!!!!   Kabloooey!


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hands down, my MUFE Dany Sanz LE e/s palette!

Besides that, Petticoat msf.. and the dazzleglasses that came back with RSS.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Dec 11, 2008)

Honestly, it may be MUFE #92. It's just the most gorgeous purple shade I own.


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *belle89* 

 
_MAC Crushed Bougainvillea CCB. 
I <3 it so much. It was the first color I ever used on my cheeks. I didn't get a backup so I'm afraid it'll run out someday, lol._

 
if you can make it to pentagon city they have some at the nordstroms counter.

my purchase has to be red lipstick-mac red and ruby woo. it has taken me such a long time to embrace my soup coolers and red lipstick is the perfect fit.


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 11, 2008)

MUFE HD Primer #6 - bye-bye undereye circles and foundation caking!


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 11, 2008)

mac studio light in sand!!!!!!! and its a dupe for Yves Saint Laurent Touche Eclat.

this was hard one...because you ladies mention some of my favs!!!!!!!..but this product is magic.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Dec 11, 2008)

Tie between Laura Mercier's illuminating tinted moisturizer and NAR's "Best Eyeshadows" Palette


----------



## peacelover18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Blacktrack Fluidline. I bought my first one in early January and now I don't know how I ever did my makeup without it. I'll be needing a new one soon.


----------



## Penn (Dec 11, 2008)

This thread made me realize how much my collection has snowballed in this year. I had no foundation, about 10 eye shadows, 1 lipgloss and 1 blush
I think it tripled in size haha but my favourite....I would say is the 187 because I use it the most out of all the other products I purchased this year


----------



## glossygirl (Dec 11, 2008)

too hard to pick just one. but my top three are:
UDPP
Makeup Forever foundations
Makeup forever Super Mat loose powder


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 11, 2008)

Non-MAC: MUFE HD foundation, UD 24/7 liners
MAC:Mineralized eyeshadows


----------



## 3773519 (Dec 11, 2008)

Gotta agree with my 109 brush girlies. That brush is wonderful. Use it all the time


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 11, 2008)

I desperately want to cheat here, and say the MAC Cult of Cherry collection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if I had to pick one thing?  The MAC #217 brush.


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 11, 2008)

Shiseido The Makeup Dual Balancing Foundation.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 11, 2008)

MAC - lipglass in Supreme. effing gorgeous.

Non-mac - the entire kat von d collection. loooooove it.


----------



## jdechant (Dec 11, 2008)

Hmmm..racking my brain to pick JUST ONE THING.....probably my 187 brush! I <3 it!!!


----------



## sayah (Dec 11, 2008)

Bare Study.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 11, 2008)

wait Im changing my mind.
I first put the 109 brush
but my fav purchase and my HG foundation is.. 

*MUFE HD FOUNDATION!*


----------



## Esperanza (Dec 12, 2008)

My best cosmetic purchase of 2008 is definitely the MAC mineralize skinfinish natural powder, I use this almost everyday because I don't really like to wear foundation and this powder is just heaven!


----------



## sayah (Dec 12, 2008)

Adding my favourite non-Mac: L'oreal Beauty tubes, the double mascara. At first my lashes got clumpy but now I have the hang of it.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 12, 2008)

Fusion Beauty Lip Plumper, truly a life changing product.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 12, 2008)

MAC woodwinked.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_Fusion Beauty Lip Plumper, truly a life changing product._

 
Tell me more about this!  I have thin, wrinkly lips and want something that fills them out so my lipstick doesn't bleed.  *but* my skin is sensitive, so I worry about irritation...

thanks!


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 12, 2008)

I would prob say the 222 brush, I just got it last week and I adore it!


----------



## SpringDancer (Dec 12, 2008)

187 brush


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 12, 2008)

So far maybe Heritage Rouge pigment, or maybe my Satinfinish foundation.  I don't know...


----------



## browneyedbaby (Dec 12, 2008)

MUFE Face and Body foundation


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 12, 2008)

The Sephora Brand #21 All Over Shadow Brush


----------



## genduk26 (Dec 12, 2008)

MUFE foundation Mat velvet +


----------



## Arisone (Dec 13, 2008)

217 Brush: Love this brush. I took to long to buy it. I can use it so many ways. 

209: This is the only brush I can achieve the winged eyeliner or get a small thin line using the fluidline. 

208: My brows come out perfect!


Russian Red, Raptorous and Mac Red Lipsticks: Finally I found the perfect shades of red for me!

2N and 3N: The perfect pink and neutral for my pigmented lips


----------



## zeroxstar (Dec 13, 2008)

3N lipstick, hands down = best nude of my life


----------



## cetati (Dec 14, 2008)

I've decided it's either the MUFE HD or the MAC 187 or the Shimmer Bricks.

Oh well, at least I've narrowed it down to 3.


----------



## Susanne (Dec 14, 2008)

Aww.. this is hard!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let me think a minute...

Ok, after thinking about ten minutes...

e/s Parrot with the Originals collection in January here.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Dec 14, 2008)

Cargo The Big Easy blush. Does for me what NARS Orgasm seems to do for other people. Amazing texture, soft shimmer without looking glittery or emphasising pores. Plus half the price.


----------



## anguria (Dec 14, 2008)

*Black Ore! Black Ore! Black Ore!!*














And non-mac > NARS Luster


----------



## poker face (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm going to have to say... my *168 brush*. I can't do my makeup without it. I just can't.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2008)

Stark Naked blush & Adoring Carmine Rose Lips


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 14, 2008)

Msfn And Currant Lipliner! Sorry I  Know Thats Two!!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 14, 2008)

Dainty mineralized blush


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 14, 2008)

Origin's Modern Friction - it's bloody amazing!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 14, 2008)

hmmmm.. I can agree with the 217 brush... that has helped blending sooo much. 
Wish I had gotten feline.


----------



## User49 (Dec 14, 2008)

Soft and Gentle Mineralize Skin Finish!


----------



## radarlove (Dec 14, 2008)

Definitely the 182 brush. I love it <3 I use it every day.


----------



## Temptasia (Dec 14, 2008)

NARS Luster blush


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 14, 2008)

Definatly has to be Fix+ before i bought this when i would go out daning my makeup would be gone by the end of the night {except my eyes} and i would set  my makeup with the MUFE HD powder... and when i bought fix +  like 2 days ago i fell in love just when i first sprayed it.. and then i came home last night at 5am and my face was exactly the way it was when i left the house at 10pm!!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Dec 14, 2008)

MAC Soft Brown e/s I use this to blend my colors like everyday.


----------



## nunu (Dec 14, 2008)

Tendertones!
i use them everyday, they really make my lips soft.


----------



## Mac MaMa (Dec 14, 2008)

*Ohhh, I can't pick just one thing! I'm loving...

1. Urban Decay Primer Potion
2. Stark Naked Blush
3. Beautiful Iris and Bisque e/s*

Happy Holiday Everyone!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Dec 14, 2008)

Dylan's Candy Bar Retreat lotion in 'Birthday Cake Batter' ahhhhh I love it so much!

And I think the Urban Decay Book of Shadows will top my list, but I just got it yesterday!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 15, 2008)

ooh MAC Peaches blusher


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

x rocks blush
lollipop loving, fleshpot lipsticks
pearlglide liners.


----------



## rachybloom (Dec 17, 2008)

Gah just one? I've discovered so many fabulous beauty products this year..

Probably Shiseido The Mascara Base..

but my 187 brush is a close second and MUFE HD is a close third


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 17, 2008)

Either Girl About Town lipstick or Petticoat. Hard to choose


----------



## brixton (Dec 17, 2008)

Painterly paint pot.  It's like I've doubled my eyeshadow collection, and makes everything look airbrush-perfect!


----------



## kittykit (Dec 17, 2008)

Stark Naked and Urban Decay Velvet Rope 24/7 Pencil Set!


----------



## versace (Dec 17, 2008)

plum foolery blush


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Blushbaby* 

 
_Origin's Modern Friction - it's bloody amazing!_

 
I have this too!  It's fabulous!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 18, 2008)

One!?!! nooo this year was the year of holy grails for me.  I finally found a bunch of products that i absolutely love.

But i guess i'll say...

Clarins *Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch*


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm gonna cheat a bit.
*
Shadow: Spiced Chocolate Quad

Eyeliner: MUFE Aqua Eyes set (I know I'll invest in the full sizes now)

Cheek: Merrily Mineralize  ( I hope I can track it down somewhere or that it comes back)

Lip: Bonus Beat Lipglass 

Multipurpose: Warmed Mineralize Skinfinish*


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 19, 2008)

MUFE HD foundation for sure!!! (and the 180 brush to apply it
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Martins999 (Dec 19, 2008)

MAC heat element - I take it out every day just to admire it


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 19, 2008)

Smashbox lipgloss holiday set. I finally found a lipgloss formula that I like
Nars Dolce Vita blush. I think it's a great shade for my paler winter skin
Mac Petticoat MSF. Same reason as above

I don't know if this is really cosmetic, but I'm obsessed with the My Lip Stuff Candied Yams and Fried Ice Cream lip balms.


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 20, 2008)

I'd say MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation in Alabaster, but that was given to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To say the Cult of Cherry collection would be cheating...

I'm going to have to go with the 217 brush for a single item, methinks. Nevermind that I've bought four of them this year. I think I could do my whole face with an army of 217s if need be. It is my lover.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_I'd say MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation in Alabaster, but that was given to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To say the Cult of Cherry collection would be cheating...

I'm going to have to go with the 217 brush for a single item, methinks. Nevermind that I've bought four of them this year. I think I could do my whole face with an army of 217s if need be. It is my lover. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just got a 217 brush and I do have to say that it is lovely.


----------



## .k. (Dec 20, 2008)

the shu uemura eyelash curler! love this thing!


----------



## Odelle (Dec 20, 2008)

MAC: Little Darlings Coral Set
I just started buying MAC and hi-quality MU this fall, and so this was a good buy to find some L/G I like.  I like every color in this!  (It seems more pink than the pink set...)

Non-MAC: NARS E/S Duo in Mediteree
I friggin' looooove the orange color in this, and it's a good formula, non-chalky and lots of color payoff.  It really makes my blue eyes pop!  The beige is good for neutral looks or a highlight with the orange.

Drugstore: CG Lash Blast
I have an UD Big Fatty Mascara and the Smashbox Bionic Mascara, but I think I like this formula better.  I like the wand too, because I can see where product is left and not have to re-dip into the tube.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 20, 2008)

Kryolan translucent powder - the best way to set foundation if you're after a smoother, natural looking finish. Looove it :]


----------



## MacAddict_Sami (Dec 20, 2008)

My 109 brush!


----------



## honeyjr (Dec 20, 2008)

Hakuhodo makeup brushes from Japan. To die for but also to go broke with


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 4, 2009)

Petticoat MSF.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

My Tesco foundation! (its a supermarket in the UK) Its a perfect colour match and formulation for me.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Jan 6, 2009)

Its a really tough choice as my make up collection has grown over 20 or 30 times what it was in january this year. The only MAC item i owned was coffee eye pencil.

But it has to be Urban Decay Primer Potion, finding this has made my world!!


----------



## *JJ* (Jan 6, 2009)

i really got into mac this year, so everything i have has been bought in 2008 which makes it pretty hard to choose just one. but i think the 217 brush gets my vote because it has changed my eye make up forever!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jan 6, 2009)

Even though it's DC'd, I'll have to say my Brow Shader. Thank God I bought 2 backups!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 6, 2009)

Pleasure principle dazzleglass or NARS cream blush in penny lane. Both go with everything.


----------



## Odette1303 (Jan 6, 2009)

Urban Decay Book of Shadows.


----------



## crystalclear (Jan 8, 2009)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance


----------



## ilorietta (Jan 9, 2009)

Blanc Type matte2


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 10, 2009)

MAC: Blankety.  My favorite everyday lipstick.

Non-MAC: Everyday Minerals blush in Homework.  Such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## amber_j (Jan 10, 2009)

Another CoC lover here...

But if I can only pick one product it would be my *MSFN*. I wear this almost every day as a powder foundation and it gives me a wonderful natural finish. People actually believe I look that fresh and glowy with no cosmetic assistance!


----------



## star*violet (Jan 11, 2009)

187 brush

honourable mentions: shadowy lady quad, petticoat msf, slimshines


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 11, 2009)

yea this year got a little ridiculous in the makeup purchasing, especially at the end. i have yet to try a LOT of the stuff that I have bought. but out of the stuff that I have bought, it's gotta be blackground paint pot and petticoat. I have 3 backups of both petticoat and so ceylon now. sad.


----------



## TM26 (Jan 11, 2009)

It is too tough to pick one so here are my top 5
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MAC -the entire Chill Collection. Sorry I cannot pick just one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guerlain Meteorites Butterfly Pearls
Chanel Facettes D'or in Gold
NARS Maldives multiple
Stila Cherry Crush lip and cheek stain.


----------



## VespaGirL (Jan 11, 2009)

MAC - impossible to choose only one... buttt i think all my MSF's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Non MAC - Nars Orgasm


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 12, 2009)

Creme De Nude lipstick


----------



## argyle_socks (Jan 12, 2009)

Since it would be cheating to say the entire CoC collection, 

MAC: Macroviolet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Non-MAC: Nail-Tek II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Because of this, my nails have stopped peeling.)


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 5, 2009)

I discovered UDPP in 2008.......also MAC Brushes, Coastal Scents brushes, NYX Jumbo Pencils, NYX Single Shadows, Mineral Makeup, NYX Thalia Lipstick (the most AMAZING color)


----------



## BEA2LS (Feb 6, 2009)

this ulta beauty case.. my mom bought it for me for christmas and i was a little uneasy (i asked for mac lol and i don't trust alot of those case with many eyeshadows, etc.) but wow! ulta really impressed with me with their shadows! <33
my fave beauty purchase was china glaze ruby pumps though.. not a cosmetic per say but life changing


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh, this is hard!!! I hardly owned any makeup before 2008, and now I have sooo much!!

If I had to, I'd pick mineralize blushes, especially Merrily!!


----------



## Siobhan (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm gonna go with my empty MakeupForever pallette which I got to fill with the yummiest of eyeshadow colours


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 13, 2009)

My 226 Brush For Sure!!! (both Of Them) =]


----------



## couturesista (Feb 13, 2009)

My 109, 224, 239 brushes

MUFE HD foundation

Nars Exhibit A Blush


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 17, 2009)

MAC 109 brush


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 17, 2009)

Proapably MAC 180 kabuki


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 17, 2009)

My Too Faced Kabuki. It's so soft and purrrrrfect


----------



## Deena (Feb 17, 2009)

My Soft and Gentle MSF.


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2009)

my redhead msf and my maybelline collasal mascara!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 18, 2009)

Blot Powder or Sock Hop


----------



## SakurasamaLover (Feb 18, 2009)

REALLY HARD TO CHOOSE!!!!!!

But:
182 SE from Stylistics (couture brush).. bought it only this year wow.... this is such a lovely brush...


----------



## lumiere (Feb 23, 2009)

Probably my too faced retractable kabuki brush. Even though I don't really use MMU anymore, it's so cute and soft. <3


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 24, 2009)

MAC Studio Fix Fluid and Cargo Bluray HD Mattifier


----------



## Rosario (Feb 25, 2009)

I recently started purchasing MAC creme blushes there AMAZING i cant believe there not so popular but anyways so far Lilicent is my favorite!


----------



## Zeastlake (Feb 25, 2009)

MAC 109 Brush... I need like 3 more...


----------



## kittykit (Feb 26, 2009)

MAC #217 for me


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 26, 2009)

It's perm but I just got in last year. Girl About Town!


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 26, 2009)

shu uemura eyelash curler!


----------



## lunatwinkle (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm seriously still in love with my MAC Holiday Infatuating Rose eyeshadow palette. I've had it since December, and I still Oooh and Aaah over the pretty colors and packaging.


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 10, 2009)

MAC Impassioned, I think. So gorgeous, possibly my favourite lipstick.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 10, 2009)

hmmm... maybe redhead msf?
i duno... ive made a lot of purchases


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 11, 2009)

Ohhh geez...hmmm...my 182 brush. I made A LOT of purchases in 2008, a lot of great ones. But that brush has made the greatest difference in my make up routine.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2009)

If I had to choose one, it would be YSL Volupte Lipstick.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 9, 2009)

217 blending brush!


----------



## jmarie7481 (Apr 9, 2009)

Pleasure Principle Dazzleglass. I LOVED that one soooo so so so much. I'm hoping one of the new ones is close to it!


----------



## cocomia (Apr 16, 2009)

Rich & Ripe l/g. I LOVE IT BEYOND ALL POSSIBLE WAYS OF LOVING.


----------

